# Where can I place my loudspeakers?



## mikee55 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi, just picked up some Wharfdale bookshelve front speakers and matching centre unit. I want the left and right at ear height, but I can't put the centre at the same height. The cabinet below the tv is full of my system and above the tv, my shelf, which held the old centre speaker. Do I keep the mains at the same height as the centre or do I keep them ear height? My surrounds are higher, but also on a back wall with the sofa on a back wall. The back wall has an opening into a small dining room. I assume all speakers should be ear level where poss, but I got a 2 year old, so they sorta point to the middle of the lounge floor.My left wall to the sofa has a lot of glass, 2 windows and a door, the right a chimney breast. 

Everybody knows room acoustics are a nightmare, but I need to find the right way to go. Surround is important, but stereo is more so.

Can you give a link or pointer please?

Thank you 

Mike


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally you want the speakers across the front to be even all the way across however this is seldom possible. Can you raise the display up just enough to fit the center under it?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

My speaker instructions (JBL) said that if the vertical distance between tweeters is no more than 24"... then is okay.

I'm not sure about yours :huh:

You can also, place it above TV and point it down to the listening position :innocent:


----------



## mikee55 (Dec 11, 2009)

[IMG=http://a.imageshack.us/img12/8687/photo0224y.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hope the Pic is Visible
If I swapped my AV receiver, and Blu Ray player, is it okay to sit my centre above the blu ray player?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you mean the place the speaker directly on top of the bd player? You can try it, but it might cause vibration problems. That would be the preferable position as it is closer to the screen and ear level.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mikee55 said:


> If I swapped my AV receiver, and Blu Ray player, is it okay to sit my centre above the blu ray player?


That would be a better option than placing it above the display. Placing the speaker above the BluRay player do you mean directly on top of it or on the next shelf? Directly on top may cause read errors due to vibration, You may be able to minimize that by placing a thin sheet of foam between the player and the speaker.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

This is what I did.... it works for me. Is angled down pointing to the seating position, is auto calibrated to compensate for the curtain :innocent:


----------



## mikee55 (Dec 11, 2009)

I see it hiding in there. Yes I would have to isolate the box from the blu ray. I'm thinking just angle the box down to the seating position. Should I put the surrounds on the side walls pointing to the listener? If my mains are wall mounted, this places them behind the tv. The tv then effects imaging, important in 2 channel mode. The centre channel is behind the tv as well, Oh, and a radiator is behind the tv. Otherwise, I'd bolt the telly to the wall, I need a best compromise.

Thoughts, please:bigsmile:

Mike


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mikee55 said:


> Should I put the surrounds on the side walls pointing to the listener?


Here is a  guide to place speakers ; if you can use the side walls I think it will be okay.



> If my mains are wall mounted, this places them behind the tv. The tv then effects imaging, important in 2 channel mode.


The mains need to be at least aligned with the TV (better if they're slightly in front), like you said it will affect imaging. Use stands if you have to, I see in the picture that you have a floorstander... Are those the one you're using???



> The centre channel is behind the tv as well,


What I did in my set up was to use a shelf, the front is resting on the TV, and the back is resting on two pieces of galvanized tube....



> I need a best compromise.


Yeah, sometimes is hard to find solutions when you don't have a perfect room.... in my case, I can't center everything because my room is narrow, and there's no other place to put my sub (just where it is now) :sad:


----------



## mikee55 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi again, after hastleing Her Indoors, I've ended up with this arrangement. An up to 50" bracket, puts the tv on the wall. She likes this, the room looks bigger, and the big floorstanders have gone, and she likes that too, although they were her floorstanders, she likes more room. WAF twice, can't be bad.However, since we got this tv, we've lost the radiator. I have a gap between the top of the rad and tv, would a wooden shelf allow use of rad, without affecting tv, speakers and overall sound? She's asking because she'd like the rad back.

And I'm asking, The centre speaker sits on the glass stand where the tv sat, is this bad? I think perhaps the glass reflects the sound and was thinking maybe a bracket beneath the tv would be better, but see above.... radiator.

[IMG=http://a.imageshack.us/img835/6573/sdc10104.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thank you.
Regards
Mike


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A wooden shelf on the top of the rad would work as long as you leave the front and back open for airflow.
The center channel on the glass shelf will be fine as long as the speaker is pushed forward enough that the front of it is even with the front edge of the glass shelf.


----------

